# Japanese Maple ?



## treeman82 (May 27, 2005)

My friend just lost a good sized japanese maple to construction damage. There is some wood which won't be chipped, not a whole lot... but a few pieces. So I have a question, it seems that it would be a real shame to burn this as firewood. Is there any use besides firewood for japanese maple wood? There's not much.


----------



## Newfie (May 28, 2005)

I suppose there is a niche market for everything. Just curious why it is Ok to chip the majority of the tree but a shame to use the very last bit that can't be stuffed in the chipper as firewood? I'd rather see just the opposite.


----------



## trimmmed (May 28, 2005)

Yes Matt, that wood can be used by a wood turner


----------



## treeman82 (May 28, 2005)

Dave, if you want it, I'll get it for you.

Mike, I don't know why that is. However I don't know of many uses for 3" diameter limbs from a dead japanese maple.


----------

